# Transalp 2008



## Roberino (22. August 2007)

Hallo liebe MTB'ler

jaja,  , der Virus....

Nach zwei erfolgreichen Touren, plane ich Tour Nummero 3 in 2008.

Zum einen stelle ich mir da als Tour vor, die 10.000 Hm zu knacken, zum anderen soll der Weg übers Madritschjoch führen (wegen der Höhe von gut 3000m).

Weitere Punkte, die ich irgendwie gerne in einer 6 - 7 Tage Tour mit nehmen möchte (mit oder ohne Gepäcktransfer, sei erst mal dahingestellt):

- Idrosee (Monte Stino)
- Tuxer Abfahrt Schmirntal
- Brenner Grenzkamm
- Weitental
- Stilfslerjoch
- Val Uina
- Fimberpass, Abfahrt nach Griosch

Wie gehe ich eine solche Planung grundsätzlich an? Die anderen beiden Touren waren in dieser Hinsicht "einfach": Start und Ziel, Dauer, Fertig war die Tour im Groben.

Mit dem Alpencrossplaner vom Uli komme ich hier auch nicht recht viel weiter. 

Hat wer von euch ne Idee?


----------



## Elmar Neßler (22. August 2007)

kartenschnitt von kompass runterladen, benötigte karten raussuchen und bestellen, sofern noch nicht vorhanden, dann detailplanung auf der karte (km und hm pro tag, günstige nächtigungspunkte raussuchen, km und hm unterschiede zwischen markanten wegpunkten etc.)

zahlreiche passagen sind ja auf der CD drauf, man muss ja nicht alles von A-Z durchklicken können.

ist auch nicht allzu viel arbeit, bei mir geht das in zwei tagen (nachmittags, abends), wenn alle karten da sind.

ich trag mir das alles in eine excel-tabelle ein, damit kann man dann schön planen und man hat auch gleich einen plan, den man mitfahrern oder sonstigen leuten präsentieren kann.

ansonsten für manche passagen halt im internet recherchieren, wenn bedarf ist, zur angedachten strecke findest du ausreichend infos.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dede (22. August 2007)

Versteh dein Problem nicht ganz (außer das die von dir genannten Übergänge nur sehr schwierig auf einer Transalp miteinander kombinierbar sind), du hast doch deine bisherigen Transalps auch irgendwie geplant, oder ?!?!?


----------



## Roberino (22. August 2007)

@dede
die erste Transalp in 2006 habe ich einfach bei einem Veranstalter gebucht. Nur ein Ziel musste ich mir aussuchen. Die zweite Tour im Juli diesen Jahres war davon geprägt, das ich nur ein verlängertes Wochenende zur Verfügung hatte. Da habe ich mir ne Karte geholt und gut wars.

Was ich nicht machen möchte ist, dass ich mir sämtliche Karten im Vorfeld schon kaufe. Zumal ich ja auch den einen oder anderen Punkt gar nicht weiß, wo genau der ist.

Die o.g. Punkte müssen nicht zwangsläufig auf einer Tour machbar sein. Ebenso bin ich fast leidenschaftslos was Start und Ziel angeht.

Mhm, ich hab noch nicht den Durchblick wie ich das anstelle. Aber ich glaube ich hab grad ne Idee. Gab es nicht irgendwann mal ne Karte mit den den Hauptrouten? Gibts die Online? Dort müsste ich doch nur noch meine Fähnchen einstecken und ne Verbindung suchen.....


----------



## dede (22. August 2007)

Ok, das bringt schon ein wenig mehr Licht ins Dunkel ! Warst du schon mal auf Ulis Homepage (www.bike-gps.com) ? Da kannst du dir mit ein wenig Fantasie auf den Satellitenbildern die Strecken zusammenbasteln......


----------



## Roberino (22. August 2007)

@dede
danke, das ist ein guter Hinweis. Das werde ich mal probieren.

Mein Problem heute ist noch, das ich nicht alle Lokationen kenne und erst suchen muss.

Naja, hab ja noch ein wenig Zeit   ....


----------



## Roberino (19. September 2007)

N'Abend

so, nun hatte ich etwas Zeit und unter zuhilfenahme von maps.google und dem Programm vom Ulli, habe ich ne Tour mal rausgesucht. 

Am besten wieder eine Rundtour.

Fährt man diese nun *im *oder *gegen *den Uhrzeigersinn? Wer ist Teile davon schon gefahren und kann berichten?

Alles in allem rund 13000Hm bei knapp 400km. Ist nur der erste Wurf.

Eure Meinung dazu?

--> HIER <-- das Bild der Strecke dazu.

Thx und noch nen schönen Abend.


----------



## ]:-> (20. September 2007)

also 10.000 hm kann man auf viele arten knacken, ich denke, dass deine ziele doch relativ anspruchsvoll sind, incl. längerer schiebe/trage-passagen und knackigen abfahrten. wenn man allerdings fit auf und mit dem bike und im gebirge ist, sind das schon richtige schmankerl. inwieweit du die alle verbinden kannst weiß ich nicht.


----------



## MTBMax (20. September 2007)

Nach einem ersten Blick würde ich sagen, gegen den Uhrzeigersinn, da
- Madritschjoch nur W->O Sinn macht und
- Fimberpass N->S deutlich besser gehen dürfte
- auch die Strecke Imst->Landeck ist in der Richtung wesentlich sinnvoller.

Sind aber nur meine persönlichen ersten Eindrücke.

Das Ötztal kenn ich per Bike nicht. Stunzi ist ja S->N rüber. Der ist allerdings auch absolut schmerzfrei... Kannst ja mal in seinem Fred suchen.

Grüße,
Max


----------



## mitm_radl_do (21. September 2007)

Servus Rob,

unser AlpenX 2007 deckt sich von Ischgl bis Naturns mit deiner Streckenplanung.

Auf meiner Site kannst du dir einen Eindruck verschaffen. 
Du sieht unsere Etappen und bekommst n paar Infos zu unseren Übernachtungsorten.
AlpenX-XL

Viel Spaß beim Planen...

Thomas


----------



## iglg (21. September 2007)

Rundtour ? Ist ja furchtbar, denn dann musst Du ja wieder zurück ins meistens schlechtere Wetter.

Meistens wird das Wetter hinter dem Hauptkamm Richtung Süden ja besser. Das ist zumindest immer die Hoffnung, die einen hochhält.

Die Vorstellung, wieder zurück zu müssen, würde mir den Alpencross leicht verleiden.

Aber ich bin da auch ein "Röckchen" und hasse schlechtes Wetter...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Roberino (22. September 2007)

Nun, die Idee und Notwendigkeit einer Rundtour ergibt sich daraus, das ich alleine anreise und keinen habe, der mich a) zurück fährt oder b) mir das Auto nachbringt. Außerdem will ich bei der Rückfahrt auf niemanden angewiesen sein (z.B. Shuttlebus). Und sooo schlecht finde ich eine Rundtour nun auch wieder nicht. Aber egal, das ist ja geschmackssache. Habe ja schon eine hinter mir.

Schlechtes Wetter kann man immer und überall haben. Auch im Süden. Dafür plane ich auch mehrere Wochen ein, wann ich starten kann. Und ein Restrisiko bleibt immer, das gehört aber dazu

@Thomas: danke für den Tip, werd mich mal umsehen und mich ggf. wieder bei der melden wenn ich Fragen habe.

Gegen den Uhrzeigersinn hatte ich auch als erste wahl. Ich muss aber die Strecke noch überarbeiten. Will zwar, wenn es geht, mehr als 10.000 Hm haben, aber 13.000 Hm ist halt auch schon wieder eine Ecke.

In diesem Sinne ein schönes Wochenende (ist ja bestes Wetter zum biken)


----------



## MTBMax (24. September 2007)

Eine Rundtour halte ich für eine super Idee. Ich bin dieses Jahr nach einigen geraden Transalp erstmals eine Rundtour gefahren. Werde ich wieder machen. Man spart immerhin einen ganzen Tag stressige, nervige Rückfahrt. Außerdem bewegt man sich mehr entlang des Hauptkamms, für den Fall, dass man hochalpines Gelände mag. Es muss ja nicht zwingend der perfekte Kreis sein. Gerade beim Inntal bietet es sich an, ein Stück ohne Umsteigen Bahn zu fahren. Dann kann die Strecke auch ein U werden. Könnte auch für Roberino interessant sein. Zurück übers Pfitscherjoch?


----------



## pedale3 (24. September 2007)

Rundtour = Transalp


----------



## MTBMax (24. September 2007)

pedale3 schrieb:


> Rundtour = Transalp



Warum nicht?


----------



## Roberino (24. September 2007)

MTBMax schrieb:


> ...Dann kann die Strecke auch ein U werden. Könnte auch für Roberino interessant sein. Zurück übers Pfitscherjoch?


Ja, warum nicht. Aber dann müsste man ja bis nach Innsbruck um von dort mit der Bahn nach Imst zu kommen.

Es ist erst noch eine Idee, aber gefallen tut sie mir gut.  

@Thomas: Super Bericht, klasse Fotos. Ja, Fimberpass, Uina, Madritschjoch. Hast du vielleicht für den Part das Höhenprofil für mich parat?


----------



## Rockhopper (25. September 2007)

ich finde die Idee mit der Rundtour auch super. Werde mir jetzt erst mal deine Route abspeichern 
Falls es doch weiter Richtung Süden gehen soll, kannst du relativ einfach von Italien aus mit dem Zug zum Brenner hoch fahren. Das habe ich schon mehrmals von Rovereto aus gemacht. Nach Innsbruck kann man dann biken. Und von dort nach Imst wieder mit dem Zug.
Aber da ist halt doch wieder ein Tag weg. Das macht die Rundfahrt-Variante sehr interessant.

Währe nett, wenn du über deine genau ausgerichtete Route dann berichtest.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Roberino (25. September 2007)

Rockhopper schrieb:


> Währe nett, wenn du über deine genau ausgerichtete Route dann berichtest.


Moin, auf meiner Homepage findest du ja meine erste Rundtour um den Tuxer Hauptkamm aus 2007! Berichte folgen natürlich wieder wenn es dann ernst wird. Jetzt ist erst einmal Training und Detailplanung angesagt.


----------



## vpfree05 (25. September 2007)

Servus â bin letztes Jahr von Garmisch aus an den Gardasee gefahren und habe dabei einen Teil Deiner geplanten Tour gestreift. Ãber Imst und Landeck ging es dann jedoch Ã¼ber St. Anton nach Ischgl â ein etwas beschwerlicherer (aber bei besserem Wetter sicherlich nicht zu verachtender) Abschnitt durchs SchÃ¶nverwall. Nach dem Val dâUina und der Abfahrt von der SesvennahÃ¼tte bin ich dann aber von Deiner Tour Richtung Sta. Maria abgebogen, da weder eine Rundtour noch das Madritschjoch geplant waren.
Was in diesem Zusammenhang die Fahrtrichtung angeht â da denke ich auch, dass gegen den Uhrzeigersinn mehr SpaÃ macht â vor allen Dingen im Val dâUina macht es mÃ¤chtig Eindruck, wenn sich bereits von der Ferne aus sichtbar das Highlight auftut â und ich habe mich in diese Richtung schiebend mit den steil abfallenden HÃ¤ngen sehr viel leichter getan...
Zudem war die Abfahrt vom Fimberpass in diese Richtung eine der Besten auf der ganzen Tour. Die EindrÃ¼cke lassen sich Ã¼ber unten stehenden Link nachvollziehen.
Dir jedenfalls viel VergnÃ¼gen bei der Planung...


----------



## Roberino (26. September 2007)

@Philipp 
Sehr schöne Seite hast du da! Ja, die Uinaschlucht wird sehr wahrscheinlich mit auf dem Programm stehen.

Bis nach Naturns übers Madritschjoch ist die Richtung ja klar und scheinbar auch sehr gut. Ist ja eher klassich, also von "Nord" nach "Süd".

Wie sieht es mit der Richtung von Naturns übers Schnalstal, Sölden zurück nach Imst aus (von "Süd" nach "Nord")? Schiebe-/Tragestrecken, "alles" fahrbar?


----------



## fritzbox (26. September 2007)

vpfree05 schrieb:


> Servus  bin letztes Jahr von Garmisch aus an den Gardasee gefahren und habe dabei einen Teil Deiner geplanten Tour gestreift. Über Imst und Landeck ging es dann jedoch über St. Anton nach Ischgl  ein etwas beschwerlicherer (aber bei besserem Wetter sicherlich nicht zu verachtender) Abschnitt durchs Schönverwall. Nach dem Val dUina und der Abfahrt von der Sesvennahütte bin ich dann aber von Deiner Tour Richtung Sta. Maria abgebogen, da weder eine Rundtour noch das Madritschjoch geplant waren.
> Was in diesem Zusammenhang die Fahrtrichtung angeht  da denke ich auch, dass gegen den Uhrzeigersinn mehr Spaß macht  vor allen Dingen im Val dUina macht es mächtig Eindruck, wenn sich bereits von der Ferne aus sichtbar das Highlight auftut  und ich habe mich in diese Richtung schiebend mit den steil abfallenden Hängen sehr viel leichter getan...
> Zudem war die Abfahrt vom Fimberpass in diese Richtung eine der Besten auf der ganzen Tour. Die Eindrücke lassen sich über unten stehenden Link nachvollziehen.
> Dir jedenfalls viel Vergnügen bei der Planung...



Hallo tolle Fotos und gute Seite ,habe vor nächstes Jahr mit meiner Frau auch einen AX zu machen ,deine Strecke ist nicht schlecht    muss Ich mir mal merken


----------



## Klaus Goerg (19. Oktober 2007)

hallo Roberino,

habe deine Strecke mal angesehen. Deckt sich in vielen Bereichen mit unserer Planung für 2008. Nach einigen echten Alpen-X steht wohl auch zum ersten Mal eine Rundtour an  . Start- und Zielort soll entweder Oberstdorf oder Füssen sein ( für uns ideal für Anreise ). Vielleicht sieht man sich nochmal unterwegs ( Pfitscher Joch 2006 ).

Grüsse

Klaus


----------



## Roberino (19. Oktober 2007)

@Klaus
dann sprech mich bitte direkt an. Ich seh sonst immer nix  

HIER gibts hab ich die aktuelle Streckenplanung (Höhenprofil und Übersichtskarte). Könnte was werden. Termin: August.


----------



## Klaus Goerg (19. Oktober 2007)

werd ich dann machen....

Terminplanung geht bei uns eher in die erste Septemberwoche.
Hatte im August eigentlich immer Pech mit dem Wetter.

Grüsse

Klaus


----------



## Roberino (24. Oktober 2007)

So, ich habe mal die SuFu schön genutzt und schon ohne Fragen herausgefunden, dass die nächste Hütte am Madritschjoch die Schaubach Hütte und die am Eisjöchl die Stettiner Hütte sein muss.

Nun würde ich aber gerne wissen, wo in etwa sich diese Hütten auf meiner Tour befinden? Kann mir das jemand vielleicht posten?

Merci & Ciao
Rob


----------



## Roberino (20. November 2007)

Tach zusammen,

bzgl. meiner geplanten Tour im Sommer 2008 habe ich eine weiter Frage an euch:

*Wie sieht es mit dem Weg Nummero 44 aus, der in Karten vom Eisjöchl zum Timmelsjoch eingezeichnet ist? Ist der fahrbar? Kennt den jemand von euch? Er hat auch die Bezeichnung Pfelderer Höhenweg (Touristenweg).*

Oder muss man vom Eisjöchl kommend in Richtung Timmelsjoch runter ins Tal und über Rabenstein?

Merci und Ciao
Rob


----------



## sehne (29. November 2007)

fette sache deine 14.000hm. wir scheitern da regelmäßig (schon alleine weil wir nie mehr als 6 tage biken). schau mal bei uns rein. ein großteil deiner wegpunkte ist dort zu finden. ich würde ebenfalls gegen die uhr fahren und wenn wir nicht schon so viel davon gesehen hätten wäre das was für uns. 

madritsch: obwohl wir bestes wetter hatten würden wir es nicht noch mal machen. hoch quälerei (kompliment wenn du das alles fährst) und runter um längen vom fimberpass geschlagen. aber die 3.000 auf dem höhenmesser sind schon toll und das panorama auch. nur leider ist es der weg nicht.

schönen gruß

bzgl. rücktransport: wir fahren fast schon regelmäßig mit dem zug ab bozen. das klappte bislang immer prima und ist nicht gerade teuer.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Roberino (10. Dezember 2007)

Servus miteinand,

so, habe die SuFu gequält bin aber nicht wirklich fündig geworden.

Ich suche noch ein paar Übernachtungsmöglichkeiten in den folgenden Orten und wollte wissen, ob ihr vielleicht den einen oder anderen Insidertipp für mich habt:

- Prad
- Naturns
- Rabenstein

Und, hat keiner Infos zu dem *Weg Nummero 44*, der in Karten vom Eisjöchl zum Timmelsjoch eingezeichnet ist? Ist der fahrbar? Kennt den jemand von euch? Er hat auch die Bezeichnung Pfelderer Höhenweg (Touristenweg), glaube ich...

Merci.


----------



## supasini (10. Dezember 2007)

ich find die Grundüberlegung gegen den Uhrzeigersinn auf dieser Route sinnvoll, vieles wurde schon gesagt.
Für das Madritschjoch würde ich mir aber auf jeden Fall ne schlechtwetteralternative mitnehmen. Alles was ich dazu gehört habe ist es wohl mäßig lohnend, ist eher unter "Rekord-Jagd" zu verbuchen. 
Meine Empfehlung: vom Val d'Uina ins Vinschgau, dann den Umbrail hoch, auf Schotter auf die 3-Sprachen-Spitze und den Goldseetrail runter: das is richtig genial!


----------



## jan84 (10. Dezember 2007)

Madritschjoch scheint ein wenig Geschmackssache zu sein. Ich fands schon spaßiger als den Fimberpass. 



> Nun würde ich aber gerne wissen, wo in etwa sich diese Hütten auf meiner Tour befinden? Kann mir das jemand vielleicht posten?


Schaubachhütte befindet sich an der oberen Station der Seilbahn (von Sulden) am Madritschjoch. Stettiner Hütte ist kurz nach dem Passübergang vom Eisjöchel. 

grüße
jan


----------



## Roberino (10. Dezember 2007)

@Jan, danke für die Info. Diese Daten habe ich auch bereits gefunden. Übernachtung wird nicht auf dem Madritsch sein, sondern vorher in Prad und nach der Überquerung in Naturns. Ebenso übernachte ich nicht auf der Stettiner Hütte. 

Deshalb meine Anfrage von heute, wo man gut in Prad, Naturns um am Timmelsjoch nächtigen kann.

Fürs Madritsch wirds definitv noch ne Alternative geben. Und klar, das Madritsch steht schon deshalb auf dem Plan, da ich meinen Schweinehund bezwingen will (und auch mal die Höhenangabe von über 3000m üNN auf dem Tacho sehen möchte). Ist ein Prestigeobjekt. Aber ich will es.


----------



## jan84 (10. Dezember 2007)

Eher ne geile Abfahrt als nen Prestigeobjekt . 

grüße


----------



## Longshadow (12. Dezember 2007)

Hi Rob,
die Abfahrt vom Eisjöchl über die Stettiner Hütte ins Passeiertal ist für einen geübten Abfahrer durchaus machbar. Bis nach Pfelders geht es über unzählige Serpentinen auf schmalem Schotter-Trail runter. Ein echtes Highlight auf Deiner Tour!

Als Ausbauvariante im Ötztal: In Zwieselstein (nach der Abfahrt vom Timmelsjoch) nach Vent abbiegen und über den Gletscher-Trail über Tiefenbach- und Rettenbachferner nach Sölden. Sind halt noch ein paar hm mehr.

Gruß,
Andy


----------



## Roberino (4. Januar 2008)

Mahlzeit zusammen,

ein kleines Update gibt es auf meiner Seite: die ersten Teilstrecken sind als GPX Dateien zum Download vorhanden.

http://www.robsbiketouren.de/t3_planung.html#a

bzw. hier die beiden ersten GPX Dateien:

http://www.robsbiketouren.de/Imst-Fimberpass-Etappe-1.gpx

http://www.robsbiketouren.de/Timmelsjoch-Imst-Etappe-5.gpx

*Wenn sich allerdings unter euch ein HTML Guru befindet, dann könnte er mir bitte noch mitteilen, wie man die Seite so gestalten muss, dass beim Klick auf den Link zur Datei, gleich das Speichern Unter aufgeht (aber Speichern unter als .GPX Datei und nicht wie mein Windoof hier, der daraus dann klammheimlich eine .XML macht *arg*)*


----------



## reinig (7. Januar 2008)

Hi Roberino,
wir sind im Sommer 2007 ziemlich genau diese Runde gefahren. Ausgangspunkt war Sölden, und wir sind gegen den Urzeigersinn gefahren. Weiters haben wir ausser in Sölden und in See (Ende 1. Tag) nur in Hütten übernachtet.

Die komplett gefahrene Tour habe ich per GPS aufgezeichnet.
Falls du was benötigst, lass es mich wissen, dann sende ich dir die gewünschten Infos zu!

Tourbericht findest du über diesen Link: http://www.besserbiken.at/bulletinboard.xml?vpID=203&boardid=12&topicid=1724

Einige Pics sind hier zu finden:
http://picasaweb.google.de/reinig66/AlpenCross2007IFUE2007

@madritschjoch. rauf aufs madritschjoch ist schon geschmackssache. Man fährt oder schiebt viel auf skipisten aber in einer umgebung, die ihresgleichen sucht. Und runter zum Zufritsee ist ein super trail!

@eisjöchl: da gibt es rauf einiges zu schieben. nicht unterschätzen! runter wie schon geschrieben, geiler trail mit unzähligen serpentinen und alle paar m wassersperren/ableitungen aus steinplatten

ReiniG


----------



## Roberino (8. Januar 2008)

Moin Reini,

sehr schöner Bericht und viel schönere Bilder! Kompliment, Respekt.


reinig schrieb:


> Die komplett gefahrene Tour habe ich per GPS aufgezeichnet.
> Falls du was benötigst, lass es mich wissen, dann sende ich dir die gewünschten Infos zu!


Wenn es möglich wäre, hätte ich die gerne die Daten. Evlt. passe ich sogar meine Tour an eure an. Denn wenn ich mir gerade so den Weg ab Ischgl ansehe, dann gefällt mir die Route übers Zeblasjoch auch sehr gut.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## reinig (8. Januar 2008)

Zeblasjoch haben wir genommen, weil wir im jahr zuvor eure route zur heidelbergerhütte gefahren sind. ausserdem kann man auch mit dem lift hochfahren 

sende mir deine mailadresse als pn, dann sende ich die die gpx daten, profile usw. dorthin.

reinig


----------



## Roberino (31. Januar 2008)

Servus miteinand,

ich möchte euch hier über ein Update auf meiner Seite informieren.

Ab sofort steht euch kostenlos zur Verfügung:

- alle Etappen meiner geplanten Tour in 2008 als GPX Tracks
- Höhenprofile in 2D und 3D
- Korrigierte Höhenmeterwerte
- Detailübersicht der Tour als PDF File

--> HIER <-- gehts zum Update!!

Großen Dank auch an Dieter und seiner GTA Software. Damit konnte ich die 2D und 3D Höhenprofile erstellen, sowie die Höhenmeterangaben korrigieren (siehe PDF File).

Kritik, Wünsche, Anmerkungen, Lob, etc. sind immer herzlich willkommen, solange diese auch konstruktiv und berechtigt sind ;-)

_*Hinweis:* wie immer übernehme ich keine Haftung für die Richtigkeit der Daten. Die Verwendung der Tracks und der PDF Übersicht erfolgt auf eigene Gefahr!_


----------



## Roberino (17. Juli 2008)

Nachdem die Tour nun so langsam vor der Tür steht, habe ich mir überlegt, welche Alternative ich mir zur GPS Navigation mit meinem N95 anschaffe.

Da ich im Besitz der Kompasskarten digital (www.kompass.at) bin, habe ich daraus einzelne PDF Files erstellt. Mit den einzelnen Seiten bin ich dann zu einem Copyshop gegangen. Ich finde das Ergebnis kann sich durchaus sehen lassen. Ist wetterfest, klein (Postkartengröße) und gerade mal 5mm dick, handlich, flexibel und leicht.

Zum Größenvergleich mein E65 daneben (welches ich nicht für die Navigation nutzen werde)












Neu auf meinen Seiten ist die Technikseite. Diese befindet sich gerade im Aufbau. Dort will ich über mein verwendetes Equipment berichten


----------



## MTBMax (17. Juli 2008)

Das Titelbild deines Roadbooks passt eber nicht zu deiner Tour... 

...Ist das nicht oben am Tuxer-Joch-Haus aufgenommen?


----------



## Trekiger (17. Juli 2008)

Hallo Roberino,

eine Technikfrage:
Kannst Du die Kompass-Digit-Karten auf das Handy laden und die Karten mit [email protected] nutzen?

Gruss


----------



## iglg (17. Juli 2008)

Schöne Website und gute Idee mit dem Roadbook.
Werde ich mir merken. Dieses Jahr nehme ich allerdings keine Karten mit. Wir werden dieses Mal geführt

Viel Spaß bei der Tour !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Roberino (17. Juli 2008)

MTBMax schrieb:


> Das Titelbild deines Roadbooks passt eber nicht zu deiner Tour... ...Ist das nicht oben am Tuxer-Joch-Haus aufgenommen?


Rrrrrrrichtig! Und, passt zwar nicht zur Tour, ist aber dennoch ein schönes Foto. 



Trekiger schrieb:


> Kannst Du die Kompass-Digit-Karten auf das Handy laden und die Karten mit [email protected] nutzen?


Ja, ich hab die Digi Karten auf dem Handy, ebenso die Tracks und nutze [email protected] Allerdings zum ersten mal. Aber die Software läuft, also gehe ich davon aus, dass es in Österreich auch funktionieren wird.


----------



## Pfadfinderin (17. Juli 2008)

Roberino schrieb:


> Servus miteinand,
> 
> so, habe die SuFu gequält bin aber nicht wirklich fündig geworden.
> 
> ...



In Prad kann ich das Hotel Stern empfehlen, gutes Preis-/Leistungsverhältnis. Ich würds nur mit Frühstück nehmen, da sie eine sehr umfangreiche Speisekarte haben und auch eine sehr gute Pizza.


----------



## Roberino (17. Juli 2008)

Pfadfinderin schrieb:


> In Prad kann ich das Hotel Stern empfehlen, ...


Danke für den Hinweis, Pfadfinderin! Wir haben unsere Übernachtungsplätze bereits vorreserviert:

1. Heidelberger Hütte
2. Prad, Pension Astoria
3. Naturns, Pension Linserhof
4. Moos, Gasthof Lanthaler
Start & Ziel in Imst, Pension Weirather

Das mit der Pizza werde ich mir merken!!


----------



## Roberino (25. August 2008)

Moin Gemeinde



Ich krieg das Grinsen nicht mehr aus dem Gesicht!

Warum?

Ich hatte mit meinem saarländischen Bikekumpel eine super geile Tour vom 18.08. bis 22.08. in Tirol und Südtirol und sind (leider) seit Samstag wieder zuhause . Kein Tropfen Regen, Sonne pur (fast), keine Pannen (alles umsonst mitgeschleppt  )...

Stationen waren (Übernachtungen fett markiert):

*Imst *> Landeck > Ischgl > *Heidelberger Hütte *> Sur En > Uina Schlucht > *Prad *> *Naturns *> Meran > St. Leonhard > *Moos i.P.* > Timmelsjoch > Sölden > *Imst*

Ein Bericht mit Fotos folgt in den nächsten Tagen auf meiner Website!


----------



## Roberino (2. September 2008)

Hallo Gemeinde!

So, mein Bericht zur Tour 2008 ist nun endlich mit vielen Bildern online!

Ich wünsche euch viel Spaß beim lesen, träumen und Bilder gucken.

>>> Alpencross 2008


----------



## Roberino (2. September 2008)

Rob_68 schrieb:


> Warum ist es denn mit dem Madritschjoch nichts geworden? Ich hatte dir doch damals bei dem Track geholfen, oder?


An deinem Track lag es nicht . 

Es war zum einen das Wetter (auch wegen der Wettervorhersage) und dann meine beiden Blasen an den Füßen, die uns letztendlich eine Rollertour durch das Vinschgau haben machen lassen.


----------

